# Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!!



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Its been a while since we've done this. Lets show the world how beautiful the Type 81 & 85 Audi 4000 and Coupe GT can be. Don't let the world forget about these babies that warm our hearts. Post your best pics. 
Mine:








































Yes, that last one is the speedometer.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (StormChaser)*









Here's mine. Mostly stock 4KS. H&R and Boge (not pictured), down for a winter project which will include.... 9Q QTD transmission, 12lb flywheel, ABA 2.0L bottom end and a few other goodies.










_Modified by Brick Top at 8:26 AM 9-14-2006_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (Brick Top)*










MORE MODS AND WORK THEN I CARE TO RE-LIST
Highlights:
2500 lbs
6 point roll bar
rally tires
lexan
delrin suspension bushings
straight pipe


_Modified by Shawn M. at 10:13 AM 9-14-2006_


----------



## PxTx (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (Shawn M.)*









This is my best friends car. I have a red 4kq presently working out the details of a 20vt. Pics not presetnly available of that.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (PxTx)*

Pretty good P-shop pic.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

old pic i know, but it's a good one
















this is more updated to reflect the changes to the front end.(the lights are hard to make out, but they have HID's and projectors, i'm going to get an updated phote with better lighting soon)


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (StormChaser)*

1984 Coupe GT turbo - aka NOT QUAT
























One of the few existing pics with my 4KCSQ (daily driver) in it -








***Edited***
My latest toy - 1984 4KSQ turbo




















_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 2:02 PM 10-10-2006_


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (84cgtturbo)*


----------



## codename_joshua (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (StormChaser)*

Very nice cars. I would love to get a Coupe GT or a 4000.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (84cgtturbo)*

Hey is that a Quattro? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Ahh, all so beautiful! 
How about a vintage ad? 
With good luck I may get one just like this [altho not as shiny]


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (84cgtturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84cgtturbo* »_1984 Coupe GT turbo - aka NOT QUAT









One of the few existing pics with my 4KCSQ (daily driver) in it -











ive seen this car in eurotuner.


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (wolfcastle)*

yeah mine is a Quattro


----------



## Auditrippin (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (JettaSTR4)*

my CGT

























_Modified by Auditrippin at 2:34 PM 9/15/2006_

_Modified by Auditrippin at 2:37 PM 9/15/2006_


_Modified by Auditrippin at 2:43 PM 9/15/2006_


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (Auditrippin)*

Hey, CGT Turbo: I'm sure you've been asked more times than you care to remember, but who makes that body kit? Where did you get it?
My 4K:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (teach2)*

My two cars are one of each kind, one type 81 and one type 85.
The Type 81, a 1986 Audi 80 CC 1.8 fwd.








My type 85, a 1987 Audi Coupe quattro 2.2E


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

shoot, i nearly forgot about my UR








i got it with the original wheels, but threw these BBS's off a 200 20v on








these are 17x8 flik justices. potentially sold with another car i have, so that'll mean my wheel choice is back open again
















she's not much to look at, but she's rust free and all there.
and this is the first time my UR and 4kq met


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (teach2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teach2* »_Hey, CGT Turbo: I'm sure you've been asked more times than you care to remember, but who makes that body kit? Where did you get it?


It's a Kamei X1 kit I was very lucky to find brand new in the box off Ebay a few years back.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (teach2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teach2* »_
















 Thats one of the things I love about the older ones. 4x100 rims. I LOVE those TT rims. gorgeous. they would look so good on my CGT. Too bad u cant even get replicas in 4x108.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (StormChaser)*

Those arent TT rims, Dave, they are Ur-S4/S6 rims, knwon as Avus rims. But yeah, they look fantastic on any Audi!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (PerL)*

I thought they lookd like it, but waw







as to how they bolted up. Somebody did a 5x112 conversion. Nice.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Somebody did a 5x112 conversion.

Yup, it's either that or a 5x100 conversion, since that is what the TT runs.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_ Thats one of the things I love about the older ones. 4x100 rims.

You could convert to 4X100 pretty easily next time. Just buy 4X100 hubs, some and some 16V VW front and rear rotors and your set. Sub- $100 I would think.


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (BillLeBob)*


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (Troike)*

Why would u give up after 2 days? If ur having problems, how about posting a new thread telling us about it, maybe we can help.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (StormChaser)*

Here's a couple of the newest..
















And a familiar one of the one I picked up last year...












_Modified by cursed at 12:35 PM 9-25-2006_


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

I like those 2 door 4ks. I guess I'm not alone!


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (cursed)*

Cursed, do you know what your 5+5 and my CGT have in common, other than the obvious stuff?









Your suspension. It was on my CGT from '99 until '05 when I had my coilovers installed and sold the Jamex kit to djrado. Don't let the the years fool you though, the mileage was still fairly low on them since my CGT is not my commuter car. 
J.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (teach2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teach2* »_I like those 2 door 4ks. I guess I'm not alone!

Definitely not! My first car was a 5+5 and I'd give my left nut to science to have it back:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (StormChaser)*









This winter, she will get 8 new control arm bushings, tie rods front and rear, balljoints all around, strut bearings, and the total lack of power issue will be looked into as well. Oh yeah, and get rid of the damn candy cane theme by ditching the white R8's






















This one, already had the entire suspension re-done, and while it isn't much too look at, I love it to death. 
Maybe next up another Ur-Q that will be my track car


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_Oh yeah, and get rid of the damn candy cane theme by ditching the white R8's
















Are you joking? Those are totally hawt. They look great.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_

















I'll take them off your hands, and i'll even pay shipping .


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (BillLeBob)*

sick 4k's fellas!!!
ill post some pics up after i get her all winter battle ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (VWralley)*

you can see mine here....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2806207


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
Are you joking? Those are totally hawt. They look great.
No, I'm not joking, I'm trying to find a set of R8's that have the stock finish on them


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
I'll take them off your hands, and i'll even pay shipping .








 I'll keep that in mind if the local buyer I have lined up falls through


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (Quattro Krant)*

u after some gold 14" r8's? i got mine, they are in good shape, id sell em for cheap as i have 15's an 17's for her now


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_u after some gold 14" r8's? i got mine, they are in good shape, id sell em for cheap as i have 15's an 17's for her now








The R8's never came in 14's. There was an UBER rare 15x7 R8 that came in a 4x100 pattern in Europe that make the CGT's look simply AMAZING. The wheels our refering to are the stock wheels off a 4kq, different bolt pattern. Thanks anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (Quattro Krant)*


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (Auditrippin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Auditrippin* »_my CGT

























_Modified by Auditrippin at 2:34 PM 9/15/2006_

_Modified by Auditrippin at 2:37 PM 9/15/2006_

_Modified by Auditrippin at 2:43 PM 9/15/2006_


love this car in white http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

I agree, totally. The SB looks best in white.














I would absolutely LOVE to find one of the uber rare Triple White SBs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAG Admirer (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (scottg)*

Looks good Scottg, and the car isn't too bad either http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_The R8's never came in 14's. There was an UBER rare 15x7 R8 that came in a 4x100 pattern in Europe that make the CGT's look simply AMAZING. The wheels our refering to are the stock wheels off a 4kq, different bolt pattern. Thanks anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The stock 85-87 wheel is the R8 in 6x14. They are all called R8, no matter size or with or without lip.
My car with stock sized 6x14 R8s.


----------



## fivepot (Sep 30, 2006)

my '85 coupe quattro


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (fivepot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fivepot* »_my '85 coupe quattro


















































very clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (CLN EURO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CLN EURO* »_very clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Very clean indeed, and he even has the holy grail! The 7x15 R8s in 4x108.






















Why can't I find a set of those


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Very clean indeed, and he even has the holy grail! The 7x15 R8s in 4x108.






















Why can't I find a set of those









Hush, at least they exit in Europe, they were never imported here. lol


----------



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_








Yes, that last one is the speedometer.























erm is that in MPH or KPH? nice cars everybody by the way. looks like a great site.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (MGaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MGaz* »_erm is that in MPH or KPH? nice cars everybody by the way. looks like a great site. 

Would it be worth posting, had it been KPH?








Oh, and let me be the first to say, welcome to you two UK fellas!


----------



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (PerL)*

cheers! and thanks for the welcome


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Would it be worth posting, had it been KPH?










No doubt. Wouldn't that be something around 85mph? LOL I'd be ashamed to snap a pic of that. 










_Modified by StormChaser at 8:50 PM 10-1-2006_


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (codename_joshua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *codename_joshua* »_Very nice cars. I would love to get a Coupe GT or a 4000.
BUY MY 86 4000 CS QUATTRO THEN!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_No doubt. Wouldn't that be something around 85mph? LOL I'd be ashamed to snap a pic of that. 

Yeah, 89 mph, actually.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (PerL)*

WOW fivepot!!!!!!!!!!! Your car is AMAZING, inside and out!!!!! I SO want your car, a red coupe quattro to park next to my Ur-Q. Then I'd get a red 90 Coupe Quattro and a Coupe GT and life would be grand














Not that it isn't grand now or anything. One question, is that car all original or has it under went a resto? When I think of the UK, I think of cars that have floors of swiss cheese, yours is simply stunning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

agreed, some amazing coupes in here


----------



## fivepot (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_WOW fivepot!!!!!!!!!!! Your car is AMAZING, inside and out!!!!! I SO want your car, a red coupe quattro to park next to my Ur-Q. Then I'd get a red 90 Coupe Quattro and a Coupe GT and life would be grand














Not that it isn't grand now or anything. One question, is that car all original or has it under went a resto? When I think of the UK, I think of cars that have floors of swiss cheese, yours is simply stunning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks - the car is in totally original condition and is only 38,000 miles from new - my reaction was similar to yours when i first viewed the car - the only alteratrion i have made is the addition of 7 x 15 ronal r8 wheels.
I have all the history for the car - it has had very little use in it's lifetime and the prevoius owner had done a great job in keeping the car in top condition.
I also have an '88 coupe gt - just need a UR now to complete my collection !
here are some pics


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (Auditrippin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Auditrippin* »_my CGT

























_Modified by Auditrippin at 2:34 PM 9/15/2006_

_Modified by Auditrippin at 2:37 PM 9/15/2006_

_Modified by Auditrippin at 2:43 PM 9/15/2006_

i really want to know more about this ride....like what size are your wheels and where you got the clear corner lights


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

the wheels are speedlines of an 80/90 coupe
15x7
I have a rough set with center caps if you want them


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (fivepot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fivepot* »_
Thanks - the car is in totally original condition and is only 38,000 miles from new - my reaction was similar to yours when i first viewed the car - the only alteratrion i have made is the addition of 7 x 15 ronal r8 wheels.
I have all the history for the car - it has had very little use in it's lifetime and the prevoius owner had done a great job in keeping the car in top condition.
I also have an '88 coupe gt - just need a UR now to complete my collection !
thats amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I find it funny how we are both seeking what the other person has to comlete our collection. Only thing is you will be able to find a Ur-Q in the UK, I will not find a coupe quattro in the US.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (Quattro Krant)*

You can get one if your creative enough QK. 
Start with a contact in Canada to import it, and a seller that has one for export. They can import cars over 15 years old in Canada fairly easily as I understand it (may not be cheap though). 
Then bring it in to the USA from Canada, which shouldn't be to hard since Audi CGT & 4K were available here in the states and can be brought up to US Standards fairly easily is necessary. All in all it won't be cheap, but I believe it can be done. 
Here is a link here on importation from Canada - 
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/....html

******EDIT*******
Based on my further reading of the link above, I believe it may be possible to just directly import one without going through the Great White North. 


_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 11:21 AM 10-3-2006_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (84cgtturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84cgtturbo* »_You can get one if your creative enough QK. 
Start with a contact in Canada to import it, and a seller that has one for export. They can import cars over 15 years old in Canada fairly easily as I understand it (may not be cheap though). 
Then bring it in to the USA from Canada, which shouldn't be to hard since Audi CGT & 4K were available here in the states and can be brought up to US Standards fairly easily is necessary. All in all it won't be cheap, but I believe it can be done. 
Here is a link here on importation from Canada - 
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/....html

******EDIT*******
Based on my further reading of the link above, I believe it may be possible to just directly import one without going through the Great White North. 

_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 11:21 AM 10-3-2006_
Oh trust me J, I've schemed a million times about doing this. But, it would HAVE to be for an example like Fivepot's. I would CRY if went through all that effort/$$$$$ and ended up with a POS example. Plus, it would bropabally cost me double what a clean Ur-Q would cost. But, I do love the way my 4000 Q runs/drives, that combined with the Coupe body=


----------



## fivepot (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (Quattro Krant)*



Quattro Krant said:


> Oh trust me J, I've schemed a million times about doing this. But, it would HAVE to be for an example like Fivepot's. I would CRY if went through all that effort/$$$$$ and ended up with a POS example. Plus, it would bropabally cost me double what a clean Ur-Q would cost. But, I do love the way my 4000 Q runs/drives, that combined with the Coupe body=
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (Quattro Krant)*

if u do, i'd look out for a 20valve version if it were me & i was thinking of gointo all that trouble..
take a look at http://www.autotrader.co.uk/ 
i fond some 20V 10Cyl Quattros on there. Not cheep tho.


----------



## Auditrippin (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (MGaz)*

Tyson,

It's an 87.5 I picked up last December from NJ. 2 previous female owners with documented 169k. Aftermarket Stebro cat back system. I added the leather I found locally from an 85 CGT w/ 80K on it. The leather had been in an attic for 10yrs. I have the white 14in Ronals for it, maybe i'll slap them on over the winter, but I doubt it will see the raod again till April. Ive also added the addco rear bar, and the Euro headlights along with an Alpine Type E sub mounted in the trunk. The springs are stock and shocks are Boge Turbo. I have H&Rs for the front (not installed) and im in need of rear lowering springs for it. Ive also swapped in the analog gauges from the pre 87 CGTs. 
She boots third under the smallest amount of load. So I picked up an 093 tranny for it along with the front strut tower bar. 
I think thats about it. Thanks for the comments. It will be at carlisle again next year, you should stop out since your close.


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (Auditrippin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Auditrippin* »_Tyson,

It's an 87.5 I picked up last December from NJ. 2 previous female owners with documented 169k. Aftermarket Stebro cat back system. I added the leather I found locally from an 85 CGT w/ 80K on it. The leather had been in an attic for 10yrs. I have the white 14in Ronals for it, maybe i'll slap them on over the winter, but I doubt it will see the raod again till April. Ive also added the addco rear bar, and the Euro headlights along with an Alpine Type E sub mounted in the trunk. The springs are stock and shocks are Boge Turbo. I have H&Rs for the front (not installed) and im in need of rear lowering springs for it. Ive also swapped in the analog gauges from the pre 87 CGTs. 
She boots third under the smallest amount of load. So I picked up an 093 tranny for it along with the front strut tower bar. 
I think thats about it. Thanks for the comments. It will be at carlisle again next year, you should stop out since your close. 

very nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







what size are the wheels in the pic?? they 15's


----------



## Auditrippin (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (CLN EURO)*

yes, unfortunately there only 15s. They came with the car and had been recently re-clear coated. That bandaid lasted over the summer and the clear is chipping again. Im thinking of having them powdercoated white over the winter. They'll look alot better with the car lowered.


----------



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

hey '5 POT' were thos black bits on the door edges on the car from the factory?
prob a stupit question, but just wondering cus mine had them on when i got the car too. (no longer tho)


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (fivepot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fivepot* »_
have heard on quattroforum over here that some Coupe Quattro's 
may have made it into Canada as "grey" imports - it's a long shot but
you never know!
Plenty of URQ's to choose from here - but good ones don't come cheap!
good luck with the search!!


If I were you, I'd look into a 20V Ur-Q, we never got them in the States


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (fivepot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fivepot* »_I also have an '88 coupe gt 

This car looks very nice as well, and 1988 is a rare model year, very few Coupes were sold this last model year. Which engine does it have, is it the 1.8, the 2.2 or perhaps the 2.3?


----------



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

i'd have thought it would be the same as mine. 2226cc KV with 136bhp.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (Auditrippin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Auditrippin* »_Tyson,

It's an 87.5 I picked up last December from NJ. 2 previous female owners with documented 169k. Aftermarket Stebro cat back system. I added the leather I found locally from an 85 CGT w/ 80K on it. The leather had been in an attic for 10yrs. I have the white 14in Ronals for it, maybe i'll slap them on over the winter, but I doubt it will see the raod again till April. Ive also added the addco rear bar, and the Euro headlights along with an Alpine Type E sub mounted in the trunk. The springs are stock and shocks are Boge Turbo. I have H&Rs for the front (not installed) and im in need of rear lowering springs for it. Ive also swapped in the analog gauges from the pre 87 CGTs. 
She boots third under the smallest amount of load. So I picked up an 093 tranny for it along with the front strut tower bar. 
I think thats about it. Thanks for the comments. It will be at carlisle again next year, you should stop out since your close. 

I belive the leather came from a 1986 CGT Commemerative Edition. Consider putting on the front H&Rs now and see what you think of the look. I have stock rear springs and "lowering" springs up front. It fixed the classic Audi "Squattro" look and even added a slight rake to the car. You might find you like the look and handling of a lowered fron but stock rear.


----------



## Auditrippin (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (StormChaser)*

I want that ass end to stick to the road and be even with the front. The rake look is all you, I wouldn't want to steel your thunder








As for the seats, I figured they were from a CE too. But the guy I got them from still has the parts car they came from, and it's marked as an 85. He is a mechanic and has 4 CGTs in various non running condtionions. He braught the red 500hp S4 to carlilse the year before last.


----------



## BooTyBankEr (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (Auditrippin)*

MINE!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (BooTyBankEr)*

here's my mess for the mix


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (MFZERO)*

Wow MF, you have 2 of the same cars that I used to have, a red 4kq and a GTI VR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99mk3vr6 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (StormChaser)*

Heres mine


----------



## YukonAudi (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (99mk3vr6)*

Any other turbo diesels out there? This is fully restored 1983 4K TD.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

I doubt it. lol Diesel Audis were VERY uncommon here in the USA and 4000 diesels are even MORE uncommon. I'd bet there are very few, if any, nice condition 4000 diesels left in the USA. I'd sure love to find one exactly like yous. I wonder, did they ever make a TD 4000 quattro?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

wow, that diesle 4k is sexy and I do mean SEX-E..drool


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

here's your chance








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## onward (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's mine, a 1985 coupe quattro (a coupe gt with quattro and 136hp like PerL's car)
The day I bought it:








After a polish and some new wheels:
























Stock 14" ronals








Making friends with a TT








Two winters with salted roads has sadly taken its toll on the car, i had to remove the side trims when they started to rust...
Dirty winter pic.








and if rust wasn't enough I was rear-ended this fall
















I am hopefully picking up a parts car this weekend and will try to have my baby back on the road before the snow comes.
Oh, and this is my daily driver and only car, and i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by onward at 2:07 PM 10/10/2006_


----------



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

hey 'onward' what blue is that? its nice? still think i like my colour more, but your car looks great!. shame about the rear bang! hope u fix it.
What wheels are they? the new ones look great! i might like some my self. How much u pay?


----------



## onward (Apr 13, 2004)

MGaz: It's oceanic blue. Great colour IMHO







Your car looks great, looks like the same colour to me, it can change a bit according to the light.
I guess "the new ones" would be the 16" summer wheels. The are BBS RS, a classic 3-peice design. They're from a ford (don't know which model, sorry) and are 7" wide in the front and 8" in the back. The 8" rub a bit sadly. I'm thinking of buying new 1,5" outer lips for them an thus ending up with a full set with 7,5" wide wheels, but that will be quite costly. At least got them balanced up and straight and true this summer.
Edit: How much I pay? Not gonna tell, but they were not cheap








Edit:Edit: Typnig errorz
_Modified by onward at 4:19 PM 10/10/2006_

_Modified by onward at **** PM 10/10/2006_


_Modified by onward at 4:22 PM 10/10/2006_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_here's your chance








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem

Looks nice, but its no longer a TD, the engine was replaced with a rebuilt 1.6 NON-turbo from a VW. I cannot imagine how slow that would be. LOL


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_I wonder, did they ever make a TD 4000 quattro?

No, unfortunately not. AUdi didnt combine a diesel engine and quattro until the 1995 A6 2.5 TDI quattro came along. This engine is the 5-cylinder, 140 hp TDI, an engine that would be cool to have in a Type 85q


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (PerL)*

OMG, that would be about the PERFECT engine for a typ85 of ANY kind, but totally oustanding in a 4000q or Cq.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

my roomates got an early 5000 TD, bout to quattro er an greisel it. doubt she'll be rollin agan for a bit...


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

VWralley start a build thread on that, I'd like to see it.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
No, unfortunately not. AUdi didnt combine a diesel engine and quattro until the 1995 A6 2.5 TDI quattro came along. This engine is the 5-cylinder, 140 hp TDI, an engine that would be cool to have in a Type 85q

Audi left it up to the enthusiast to build the cars that they should have built to begin with.








2 of my 3 Audis are examples that should have been factory built IMO ('84 CGT turbo, '84 4KSQ turbo). You could build a 4KQTD using factory parts, but sadly Audi never did.


----------



## YukonAudi (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: (84cgtturbo)*

That ebay listing shows an engine pic witha turbo in place yet says non-turbo. No intercooler on these some there may be some confusion.
Yeah they are a little slow, but I am averaging 52 MPG at an average speed of 70 MPH. I live 30 highway miles from my office so this is the absolute best for economy. She does not like running below -15C so I bought the CQ as the winter car.


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (onward)*

that blue is so hawt


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (CLN EURO)*

Blast you bloody Europeans with the Coupe Quattro that I would LOVE to get my hands on. That Oceanic blue is AMAZING, so is the red one from the UK posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## Keyes (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*









2 bennet coil overs, konis, euro lights, momo steering, custom 6 speaker system, momo shifter and short shift assembly, dtm scorpion exhuast, pretty fun car... plus the nice oceanic blue paint!


----------



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

thats nice Keyes.
tell me more about the 'short shift assembly' ?
Cus the shift seems pretty short on my car already??


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (MGaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MGaz* »_thats nice Keyes.
tell me more about the 'short shift assembly' ?
Cus the shift seems pretty short on my car already?? 

Maybe he has the same short shift as I do, the one from http://www.billzcat1.com/. I am very pleased with it.


----------



## mhb_1323 (Apr 1, 2006)

oh oh mee too!! it looks stock, but i have..
H&Rs, Konis, 034, short shifter, rear sway bar, delrin CA bushings, poly SF bushings, Mance mount savers, and solid motor/tranny/diff mounts from 034, and a few other little goodies.


























_Modified by mhb_1323 at 7:43 PM 10-20-2006_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (mhb_1323)*

Took a couple of new pics of my 80 today. I've started to dismantle the Cq in order to have it resprayed, so I put the headlights and chrome grille from the Cq on the 80. I simply love the way this looks, with the bigger lights and the small bumpers. Too bad I cant have it like this forever








In addition to the H4+H1 headlights, I've also installed a set of Hella Micro FF foglights and tail lights from a Type44 which I've painted all red for the clean Audi V8 look.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*

I dig your 80 Per.... maybe more than the coupe, but that's just cuz I'm an 80 owner myself.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks, Gerorge, I kinda dig it myself







One thing that always amazes me is how different it is to drive, compared to my Cq. It is literally two different worlds even though they are mostly the same type of car.


----------



## byronjet (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Show the world your Type 81 & 85 Audis!! (StormChaser)*

My '87 4KQ with about 300,000miles on it!


----------

